# new here,couple of questions.



## blan89 (May 18, 2012)

firstly hello everyone,these look like good forums and i look forward to reading what's written here.

my first question is how long would be normal to train before competing?

and secondly how much would you say you should be training in the run up to a fight?

the reason i ask is because i've been training for 5 months and have a fight lined up in 2 months and i don't think i'm near fit enough and also feel like i've got a lot learn still especially with the knees and elbows which i have only ever practiced on the pads and bags so far.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 18, 2012)

imo - Although you didn't mention your particular martial art, I'd say - give it a go!  Tournaments are an excellent way to gauge your progress and a great learning tool! Plus, if you've been training consistently for 5 months - soon to be 7 - you're probably fitter than you think   also, do you get a chance to spar during classes?  I would think that would be a part of your regular training if you have a fight scheduled soon..

***bows***           Kris


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2012)

I'd say listen to your coach.  2 months is enough time to get into shape, but I also don't train may Thai, so take that for what it is.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blan89 (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the replies,the art is muay thai.

i do spar regularly with much better/more experienced fighters than myself,yes.


----------



## steve93 (May 21, 2013)

Muay Thai is known to have one of the hardest and most grueling training, especially for a fight. I have been training Muay Thai on and off for 2 years but have been training solidly for 6 months. I am in the same boat as you, I have a fight in 3 months and am training at the club 3 times a week, 2 hours a time solid. Fitness is so important for a fight, especially a debut fight. The reason for this is when that adrenaline hits you, your'll have a rush for between 30-40 seconds and then it drains you. And when i say drains you, I mean, completely. So this is when you need to be able to push through this! I have seen so many amateur fights when the 2 guys go hell for leather at each other for the first 40 seconds to a minute, then its like there swatting away flies for the rest of the fight! 

Those guys who are running every day, doing stair sprints, training on the bags and Thai pads with trainers most days and are just pushing their fitness through the roof are the ones who prevail in Muay Thai fights. I recently had a mate from training fight in the last Knees of Fury here in Adelaide, in the club we'd all be rotating to spar him in the ring, so we'd do three 2 minute rounds then someone else would just in. He must have gone for 20 or so rounds and was still bouncing. Now that's fit! 

So to sum up, go for it! Listen to your coach, they should know when your ready to fight. But to give you any tips, I would say to work your fitness as high as you can get it! 

Good Luck mate! Let me know how your fight goes!


----------



## Mauthos (May 22, 2013)

As others have said, just go for it, you never know what you can/will achieve unless you give it a try.


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

Very true !

So might be a good idea to don't give it all at the first 30 secs..
Important is to keep correct breathing all the time to last longer.


----------

